# Red Cell & Ivermectin



## poolgoats (Jun 23, 2010)

I have couple more questions for you. Can we give Red Cell to our boer goats and if so how much and how often? My second question is on wormer. My husband was told he could give ivermectin pour on to our goats but give if orally. Is this correct? I read on a post somewhere here that pour on wasn't good. So what do you recomend and how much do I give? All your help is appreciated. Will take any info on what to give. Just got 9 boar goat 1 Billy,5 nannys, 3 kids from auction last weekend.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I use the ivermectin paste wormer for horses...theres a link for dosing viewtopic.php?f=26&t=15190
If you suspect external parasites like lice or mite, using the injectable Ivomect as an injection will get rid of those too. 
Never used the red cell so I can't help there.

Check out the topics here...you'll likely find all the info you need. viewforum.php?f=26&start=0


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Ive never given pour on orally bt I give injectable orally. at a rate of 1cc per 20lbs then repeat in 7 days

if you are dealing with external give the injectable as an injection 1cc per100lbs

never used red cell but yes you can use it on goats.


----------



## hphorses (Feb 16, 2010)

I have never used Red Cell on our goats as I am new to them as well. BUT I think on another post I read that you give Red Cell at half the foal dose.

Tara


----------



## jdgray716 (Aug 8, 2008)

That is correct on the red cell you should give half of a foal doseage until you see color in the eyes again then you need to cut back and or stop. Red cell given to a goat that has red cells you can over do the iron. The rest of the info here is good. You can also use synergize and a jug goes years for most small breeders. A little goes a LONG way.


----------



## poolgoats (Jun 23, 2010)

Thak you all


----------

